# Best medical insurance?



## rackartyg (Dec 17, 2011)

Hi, 

Sorry if this is a repost, but I couldn't find the information when searching the forum. 

I was wondering which company/ies that provide the best medical insurance in the region. I'm mostly interested in local companies, since I've found a few good global ones. I'm looking for regional (MENA) coverage. 

Thanks!


----------



## raif110 (Dec 19, 2011)

The best one is by far Green crescent Abudhabi. It even has congenital diseases covered. Mine doesn't even let me get a recently diagnosed blood pressure problem (Noor takaful)


----------



## rackartyg (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

There was a horrible news story just this week about a woman in a coma for a year because her local insurance company is refusing to pay out. Obviously they are hoping she dies first and they never have too.

Global companies are no angels but they may have slightly more ethics and could probably be cajouled into acting accordingly during a dispute. We were refunded a mis-sold policy after we threatened to make a fuss about it publicly.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I use Bupa International who use Oman Insurance locally. Worth checking them out.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

raif110 said:


> The best one is by far Green crescent Abudhabi. It even has congenital diseases covered. Mine doesn't even let me get a recently diagnosed blood pressure problem (Noor takaful)


I found the in-network providers limited in Green Crescent, but I will agree that the level of coverage was very good, it included 100% prescription medication coverage at my plan level. There are a few levels of coverage and they are certainly not equal so be sure to evaluate that closely.


----------

